# Router speeds



## Gettowolf (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi There all .. Im a hobby "woodworker" that used to do wood work till last school year and from there played around. So excuse my ignorance. Is there a rule of thumb router speed list for different woods in order to save some time in doing sample tests.

Thx


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

a learning curve. Some wood burn's easy at slow speed and also burn's at high speed. It make a difference on the feed rate. Some fast feed rate and wood won't burn. Cherry is one and mahogny i found and also walnut . Mostly end grain .And some time long grain. So a learning curve. Most good bit's will come with a speed chart telling the rpm's for that bit. The larger bit's require slower speed. I guess their is no real answare . I guess if it burn's you have your answare to why . Look at your speed and feed. good luck


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gettowolf said:


> Hi There all .. Im a hobby "woodworker" that used to do wood work till last school year and from there played around. So excuse my ignorance. Is there a rule of thumb router speed list for different woods in order to save some time in doing sample tests.
> 
> Thx


Hi wolf - Like del said, kind of a learning curve thing but there are several charts out to give you some recommendations. You can start with those and flex off of them as needed. The attachment is published on the MLCS website. Like del pointed out, feed rate is also a factor.
Hope this helps


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Just my 2 cents,,, I always set the router on the number one setting (lowest setting) on the router,, the router has a voice and it will tell you what it needs to do the job, no need to cook your bits with the high speed,,,speed = heat,,,you need to think about how fast 10,000 rpms is, no other tool in the shop will run that fast the norm if that blows your mind think how fast 25,000 rpms. is..

Than you need to think about the feed rate ,all woods are not the same, it can be Oak and it will not mill the same every time, that's why I use the number one to start off with, you can run a test board that helps but it may not be the same as the project stock,,the voice of the router will tell you what it needs..


Just for kicks do this, set the router to 20,000 rpms,put on a simple router over ,but stop for a second or two and than finish the pass you will see a nasty burn mark on the stock, speed = heat again..feed rate is more important than router bit speed....
but they both must be set right..by you the user..

======


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi wolf - Like del said, kind of a learning curve thing but there are several charts out to give you some recommendations. You can start with those and flex off of them as needed. The attachment is published on the MLCS website. Like del pointed out, feed rate is also a factor.
> Hope this helps


Hi John:

I have some large bits that even 8,000 rpm scares the be-jeepers out of me.


----------

